# Prozesse beenden/Win XP Pro



## ron6699 (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht meine letzten Threads zu löschen.
Habe keine Option gefunden.

Deshalb nochmal meine Frage:

Ich kann unter XP nicht alle Prozesse beenden.

Ich habe es mit Terminate Prozess versucht,
und ich habe es mit send message wmclose versucht(da konnte ich nur me.hwnd schließen)

sorry für mein doppelposting,wie gesagt habe versucht  die vorherigen
Threads zu beenden.

MFG
ron


----------

